
Show HN: I built a simple incident alerting system with flat pricing - kaushikt
https://spike.sh
======
kaushikt
Creator here. As a developer, I use a number of tools to monitor our
applications and setup alerts. When incidents happen, it affects small and
medium companies the same as enterprises in terms of customer loss and
reliability issues. The current solutions just seem dated and not built for
startups.

So, I built one myself. Spike.sh is a minimalist alternative
([https://spike.sh/features](https://spike.sh/features)) focused more towards
simplicity, ease of use and un-complicated pricing catered for non-
enterprises.

I built all of the backend and frontend myself. I took some help from friends
with regards to design and integrations. Also, took full use of Fiverr in
terms of building integrations as a plug-n-play.

Previously, I worked with Wingify which was born here 10 years ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23466470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23466470)).
I have been seeking inspiration from them and couldn't wait to show what I
have been working on full-time for the past year.

------
varlogix
Love the simplicity of spike! I've used other products like PagerDuty and
OpsGenie and was overwhelmed by the complicated interface.

------
shrutipathak
Interesting. One of the things about PD or the likes is the fact that no
matter what I always get alerts.

That's one thing I definitely feel very strongly about.

Also for $7, how would it work

~~~
kaushikt
We have spent a lot of time making sure the fall back for alerts via multiple
vendors come true.

I think $7 works fine with just alerting. A consistent pricing is important -
makes it easily affordable to get started

